# 120cm - South East Asia



## George Farmer (31 Dec 2008)

Not a true biotope, of course, but you get the idea.

One of my best I think - taken about this time last year.  My latest 120cm is better and will likely be my ADA 2009 entry.

Spec -

216 litres
2 x 54w T5, 8 hours
2 x 1200lph external filters
Pressurised CO2 into filter
Ecocomplete
TPN+ daily
1/3 WC per week


----------



## aaronnorth (31 Dec 2008)

beautiful, my favourite tank of yours  I prefer the layout/ trimming of the plants here to when you first posted it a few months back, looks much neater here.


----------



## Nick16 (31 Dec 2008)

how do you get the co2 into the filter?


----------



## George Farmer (31 Dec 2008)

Nick16 said:
			
		

> how do you get the co2 into the filter?


Rhinox 5000 under two inlets positioned together.

Cheers.


----------



## Nick16 (31 Dec 2008)

ahh, that might be worth a try, whats the difference in just having it go straight into the tank and having it go into the filter?

will it not work with just 1 inlet?


----------



## George Farmer (31 Dec 2008)

CO2 straight into the tank via ceramic diffusers in larger aquaria is tricky to get decent CO2 microbubble distribution, especially in jungles like this where the plants physically hinder flow around the tank.  Notice any diffusers in Amano's giant tank....?!

So I get better results with the microbubbles going straight into the filter(s).  One tends to go through less CO2 to reach 30ppm too.  And it's prettier than having a load of bubbles constantly floating around the tank, until pearling commences...

So the filter acts like a giant CO2 reactor.  Some reports suggest that the CO2 can perish the filter seals, but I've never had an issue.

Using CO2 into one inlet is fine.  I used two as I ran two filters and figured a more even spread of CO2 enriched water would circulate throughout the water column.  It seemed to work ok...

In smaller tanks CO2 mist around the tank works well too.


----------



## Tom (31 Dec 2008)

Very nice


----------



## Thomas McMillan (31 Dec 2008)

I'm not sure it's my favourite scape of yours, but I'm sure it'll grow on me. It's hard to believe this is the same scape as what you posted previously (if I've got that right?). 

Can't wait to see your new 120cm


----------



## TDI-line (31 Dec 2008)

Looks lovely George, and amazingly Green.


----------



## billy boy (31 Dec 2008)

Really nice   Is your co2 on a timer or on 24/7?


----------



## George Farmer (31 Dec 2008)

Thanks, guys.

My CO2 on this 'scape was on a timer - on 2hrs before lights, and off 1hr before lights off.


----------



## Garuf (31 Dec 2008)

Very nice George, just how many tanks are you running at the moment? Also, what are the dimensions of the tank? And did you use lilys or bars?


----------



## George Farmer (1 Jan 2009)

Thanks, Garuf.

I'm currently running two planted tanks - 60cm opti-white and 120cm, 370 litre.  The 60cm is the higher maintenance that I'm churning out new 'scapes and 'experimenting' new ideas with.  The 370 litre is a low maintenance nice display for my living room.

This tank was 120x45x40cm.  I ran regular outlets without spraybars.  Both in the same corner pointing the same direction.


----------



## Dave Spencer (1 Jan 2009)

George Farmer said:
			
		

> I'm currently running two planted tanks - 60cm opti-white and 120cm, 370 litre.  The 60cm is the higher maintenance that I'm churning out new 'scapes and 'experimenting' new ideas with.  The 370 litre is a low maintenance nice display for my living room.
> 
> This tank was 120x45x40cm.  I ran regular outlets without spraybars.  Both in the same corner pointing the same direction.


You complete and utter copy cat.  

Yet another perfect transition from foreground to background. I still think Harlequin Haven has the edge, though.

Dave.


----------



## George Farmer (1 Jan 2009)

Thanks, Dave.

It's a tough call between this and Harelequins' Haven.  This was nicer to live with.  More interesting.


----------



## TDI-line (1 Jan 2009)

Hi George,

how did the harlequins compare to the black neons you had recently, i'm just thinking about changing my cardinals to something a little different with maybe more movement.

Thanks,

Dan.


----------



## George Farmer (1 Jan 2009)

Hey Dan

Happy New Year mate.

Harlequins are better for movement and tighter schooling, in my experience.


----------



## Superman (2 Jan 2009)

Beautiful George.


----------



## oldwhitewood (2 Jan 2009)

I love this tank George. It has the signature Farmer Ferns in the background which is good. But really the tank is very well thought out and would make an excellent display tank. There is a sense of 'fun' with it what I can't quite explain, it's a relaxed style, it may be the gouramis I don't know.


----------



## George Farmer (2 Jan 2009)

Thank, Clark and Neil.

I know what you mean, Neil.  It was fun to watch this tank grow and evolve.  The fish made it more interesting to watch too.

The composition wouldn't have worked so well if the P. stellata turned red, like it's supposed to!


----------



## zig (2 Jan 2009)

Looks wicked, pity the p stellata didnt turn red it would have really topped off an already great looking tank, I wish I had room for a 4 foot tank, finding it hard to squeeze in a 3 ft one atm, no space, well lots of space but all in the wrong places like the converted loft area, prefer to have tanks on the ground floor.

How do you find maintainance on a large tank George, lots of hours or easy enough? I'd say the thought of a major rescape is daunting though, need a long weekend for that!


----------



## George Farmer (2 Jan 2009)

Thanks, Peter.

Maintenance isn't so bad.  I only change 1/3 water per week in larger tanks.  Pruning as and when.  I'm a little and often sort of maintainer regarding glass cleaning, pruning etc. 

I probably spent an average of 2-3 hrs total per week on this layout.   I spend a similar amount of time on my current 60 litre....   and about 1/4 of the time on my current 370 litre...  

So, of course, it depends on the set up, planting and how pristine you want your display.

120cm is a nice size.  So much more freedom to create.


----------



## zig (2 Jan 2009)

George Farmer said:
			
		

> 120cm is a nice size.  So much more freedom to create.



Tell me about it, Im feeling restricted. Look forward to your other large tank for IALPC 2009 tank, all in good time of course, don't expect you will be posing it up here any time soon


----------



## Fred Dulley (2 Jan 2009)

Another fab tank, George. Must look fantastic in person.
And not a single cell of algae! Your nitrate and phosphate must be 0    lol


----------



## George Farmer (2 Jan 2009)

zig said:
			
		

> George Farmer said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Yeah, no leaks this time...



			
				Fred Dulley said:
			
		

> Another fab tank, George. Must look fantastic in person.
> And not a single cell of algae! Your nitrate and phosphate must be 0    lol



Thanks, Fred.


----------



## jay (4 Jan 2009)

This to me, is a great example of breaking the rules and it working out into a great 'scape.
Its all similar tones of green and the focal point, to me, is the large Microsorum slap bang in the middle. No golden ratio needed.

Great stuff.


----------



## George Farmer (5 Jan 2009)

Thanks, Jay.


----------



## JamesM (7 Jan 2009)

George Farmer said:
			
		

> Notice any diffusers in Amano's giant tank....?!



Which one? His personal tank is a little different to a 120cm, but all other tanks, including the 11+ footers run co2 diffusers.


----------



## Joecoral (8 Jan 2009)

What is the stem in the right corner? Is that the _P. stellata_?


----------



## George Farmer (8 Jan 2009)

Joecoral said:
			
		

> What is the stem in the right corner? Is that the _P. stellata_?


Yes, Joe.



			
				JAmesM said:
			
		

> George Farmer said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


My mistake, James.  Thanks for the correction.

Amano does use multiple Beetle counters in larger aquaria.  In his home tank he uses a complex reactor-type system that controls the actual CO2 injection rate, depending on the light - some of which is daylight.

I believe that Jeff Senske, one of ADA's biggest customers and advocates, uses in-line reactors in most of his set ups.


----------



## Garuf (8 Jan 2009)

Would that be like a co2 monitor that changes the injection rates like how a ph monitor does or is it something even more complex?


----------



## JamesM (8 Jan 2009)

Garuf said:
			
		

> Would that be like a co2 monitor that changes the injection rates like how a ph monitor does or is it something even more complex?


Amano's personal tank is like a mad scientists lab!  He injects o2 and co2 at different stages iirc. Pretty much everything is custom made.

George, I doubt in reality that diffusers are used for the larger display tanks as it just seems so wasteful. They probably have a mad filtration and co2 system with diffusers and ADA filters for show. I'd like to get in there and have a good poke about to see what really goes on behind the scenes


----------



## Mark Evans (8 Jan 2009)

JAmesM said:
			
		

> Amano's personal tank is like a mad scientists lab!  He injects o2 and co2 at different stages iirc. Pretty much everything is custom made.



yeah, if you read the info on amano's work, theres one bit that says "aeration" usually something like lilly pipe 14 hours during night. so he's pumping in o2. food for thought eh?


----------



## Garuf (8 Jan 2009)

That means he raises and lowers the lilly pipe. I remember Barr blowing that one up on plantedtank.net back when I started.


----------



## Mark Evans (8 Jan 2009)

Garuf said:
			
		

> . I remember Barr blowing that one up on plantedtank.net back when I started.



how do you mean? for or against the idea?


----------



## Garuf (8 Jan 2009)

The basics were someone was saying they want to inject O2 because they'd seen amano's tanks were injecting it. Barr popped up and said something along the lines of "he doesn't inject o2 he just rises the lilly pipe to increase surface agitation".


----------



## Mark Evans (8 Jan 2009)

Garuf said:
			
		

> Barr popped up and said something along the lines of "he doesn't inject o2 he just rises the lilly pipe to increase surface agitation".



thanks


----------



## JamesM (8 Jan 2009)

saintly said:
			
		

> JAmesM said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yes, all the display tanks have the lilly pipes raised over night... but I'm talking about his monster personal tank at his home.

O2 isn't injected, but  is created via the overflow filtration. 

Straight from the 2006 ADA catalogue:

"When the water drops to the filter sump, co2 is forced out from the water and oxygen is taken in. As a result, the water with abundant oxygen goes through the filtration media. Therefore there is almost no algae appearance and we can maintain high transparency of water."

Interesting.


----------



## luismoniz (13 Jan 2009)

Very nice George, how many ml of tropica do you add dayly on this layout?

Regards,

LuÃ­s


----------



## gratts (16 Jan 2009)

Great tank!
Any chance of a plant list?

Cheers..


----------



## George Farmer (24 Jan 2009)

gratts said:
			
		

> Great tank!
> Any chance of a plant list?
> 
> Cheers..


Thanks!

Hemianthus callitrichoides, 
Staurogyne sp., 
Blyxa japonica, Pogostemon stellata, 
Microsorium pteropus, 
Anubias nana, 
Vallisneria nana, 
Cryptocoryne balansae



			
				luismoniz said:
			
		

> Very nice George, how many ml of tropica do you add dayly on this layout?
> 
> Regards,
> 
> LuÃ­s


Thanks!

10ml per day I think.  My water is hard with high NO3 and PO4.


----------



## LondonDragon (25 Jan 2009)

Hi George, have you got a driagram showing the positioning of the two filters and flow partners?
I would be really interested to see that as I am thinking of putting two externals in my tank. Cheers


----------



## George Farmer (25 Jan 2009)

Really simple mate.

Just two regular 'shepherd's crook' outlets and inlets together in the same corner pointing across the back from right to left.

Probably not the most efficient method but it worked here.


----------



## Fred Dulley (25 Jan 2009)

Aye, can just make that out via the first pic. Just trying to figure out what brand the pipes are. The only black pipes I know are JBL...


----------



## George Farmer (25 Jan 2009)

JBL and Superfish, Fred.  

The Superfish filters are really good.  I have the Pro 4 that's 1550lph.  Same design as the old JBLs but with a good self-prime.


----------



## Fred Dulley (25 Jan 2009)

Oh ok, thanks George.
That's good to hear about the Pro 4. I have a Supafish aqua pro 1. Not bad for the price, no self prime though, and the tubes were green before I changed to black JBL. Might upgrade it...
Keep up the good work


----------



## Anonymous (15 Feb 2009)

hi George i think this is my favorite  tank of yours also just wondering what make of light you have above the tank and is black?


----------



## George Farmer (15 Feb 2009)

muckagee said:
			
		

> hi George i think this is my favorite  tank of yours also just wondering what make of light you have above the tank and is black?


Thanks.

It's an Arcadia Overtank Luminaire.  Arcadia have replaced this with their new OT2 unit that looks sleeker.  Both are an aluminium finish.  It's the photo/lighting that makes it look black.


----------



## Cyworld (24 Feb 2009)

Awesome tank George Farmer! I can't help but simply love all your tanks!
I have just one question. Can you tell me more about this way that you inject your co2 into the tank? How do you get it to go in the filter and come out totally dissolved in the water?


----------



## Aeropars (25 Feb 2009)

I'm amazed by how clean your tanks look george. How on earth do you do it? Not a spec of algae or detrius in sight!


----------



## George Farmer (25 Feb 2009)

Cyworld said:
			
		

> Awesome tank George Farmer! I can't help but simply love all your tanks!
> I have just one question. Can you tell me more about this way that you inject your co2 into the tank? How do you get it to go in the filter and come out totally dissolved in the water?


Thanks!

I used a Rhinox 5000 diffuser placed underneath two filter inlets together.



			
				Aeropars said:
			
		

> I'm amazed by how clean your tanks look george. How on earth do you do it? Not a spec of algae or detrius in sight!


Thanks!

No secrets - a combination of good filtration/circulation, appropriate lighting (not excessive intensity or photoperiod), good CO2 and other nutrients, plenty of maintenance (removal of unhealthy leaves, pruning, water changes, glass cleaning, filter cleaning etc.)


----------

